# MD, Laurel or Frederick Game Wanted



## smetzger (Jun 15, 2007)

Hi,

Well I am moving again.  So, I am looking to join a group near Laurel, MD.
I am working in Frederick so that would be a possibility also.

Thanks,
Scott

scottcmetzger at gmail dot com


----------



## smetzger (Jul 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## diaglo (Jul 12, 2007)

any chance you could get in touch with QueenD or The Universe? they live nearish to Laurel


----------



## smetzger (Jul 13, 2007)

diaglo said:
			
		

> any chance you could get in touch with QueenD or The Universe? they live nearish to Laurel




Do you have their contact info?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## diaglo (Jul 13, 2007)

smetzger said:
			
		

> Do you have their contact info?
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott



try here:  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=173737


----------



## Xer0 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Scott, I know it isn't exactly close to Laurel, but how would you feel to making trips up to the White Marsh area?  Or Baltimore City?

More importantly, what are you looking to play?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 16, 2007)

Hey - I sent you an email this morning, but we may have room for another player at our table in Odenton, MD.    Looking forward to hearing back from you.


----------



## jezter6 (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm also looking for a game in the white marsh/baltimore (or Bel Air/Aberdeen) areas.

However, I have no intention of playing D&D 3.x and would prefer not to play any fantasy, but I could be convinced otherwise if the game sounds neat.

Xer0, what's your deal? I live in Joppa and would love a game. If we can get a few people up on the north side together, it would be great to game it up.

Anyone on list, feel free to email me: jezter6  (at)  gmail (dot)   com.


----------



## smetzger (Apr 1, 2008)

bump.

Took me awhile to get settled.  I think I have time for a game now.

Aberdeen is a bit too far.  I could possibly do Frederick during the week but would prefer the Laurel/Columbia area.

Open to start a new game group.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## smetzger (Apr 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## Nikroecyst (Apr 20, 2008)

Smetzger I am running a game in Glen Burnie. We have one player moving out of state within the next month and another player that may have to drop out. I am looking for one or possibly two more players to round out a small group for a total of 4 to no more than 5 players. 

It is a DnD 3.5 with custom storyline based in Eberron. We play every week on Sundays and players are expected to miss games no more than once a month. The campaign is 65% Combat/35% Role Playing. I use alot of combat but I make sure that it is flavored well within the storyline. I am a big fan of story and like to have all the characters well planted within the campaign world. Currently the players are leveling to 8th this next game and I plan to take the campaign to 25th level.


----------



## Corathon (Apr 20, 2008)

If you are willing to play first edition AD&D, I am looking for a player for a (nearly) weekly game in Columbia MD.


----------



## jezter6 (Apr 23, 2008)

If any of you are willing to play anything but D&D 3.x - I live just north of the city and would be willing to get a group together. My place is small and I can't host, but I'm willing to drive to Laurel/Columbia if necessary.


----------



## smetzger (Apr 26, 2008)

Nikroecyst - Sun afternoon doesn't work for me.  I am looking for any evening except Mon or Thurs.

Corathon - I couldn't bring myself to play 1e again.  

jezter6 - Just north of which city?  Would you be open to 4.0?  Do you know anyone else who would be interested?

For quicker response email me scottcmetzger at gmail dot com

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## jezter6 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry - just north of Baltimore.

D&D really isn't my thing anymore. I'm trying to stay away from fantasy gaming. I'm looking more at things like d20 Modern, True20 in a modern setting, or alt/indie games like DitV.


----------



## smetzger (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## smetzger (May 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## smetzger (May 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## smetzger (Jul 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## SCMrks (Jul 17, 2008)

My group plays in Frederick, MD. If you are still looking for a group to play with we are currently 7th level in a Forgotten Realms campaign.


----------

